# The next Dubai Expat Forum night out!



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello expats! 

After last month's highly successful night out at the Irish Village, we are arranging a second get-together for all Dubai expat forum users - and hopefully we have a few more newbies this month  

I'm proposing the evening of Thursday 19th June. Let me know if this suits everyone and I'll book a table somewhere, venue suggestions welcome!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Did the 29th May bash happen? I had to fly to Qatar so again, missed out!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Did the 29th May bash happen? I had to fly to Qatar so again, missed out!


No - due to poor response. Odd really, plenty of people here saying they want to meet others, but few actually make the effort when an event is proposed.



How about some support for BLM expatforum posters?


-


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Count me in. May bring one more with me too.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

nooooooooooo

I'm flying back to the uk for a couple days that evening


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

Will miss that one too! I'm out of the country starting next week for a few weeks. No luck with the dates!


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

I'll be in Dubai July 18th thru the 30th to start getting ready for my move in August. Try to have a get together one night after the 25th when my manager leaves me alone in the country for a few days.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Large or small group Elphaba let's make it a go. Would be nice to see a few of the first meeting and maybe a few new faces.

Any of those out of town or busy, we can do a small one the following weekend.


----------



## Pineapple (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi there!

Count me in. I have just landed a few days ago. Been sick and feeling very lost here..


----------



## carpediem (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm there. Looking forward to it, thanks.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Iron Horse - as we're being nostalgic about last time's get-together, shall we rebook Irish Village?


----------



## Shuja (May 29, 2008)

I'm in, looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

No problem just confirm the date and i will be their


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Antunes said:


> No problem just confirm the date and i will be their


 As stated earlier in the thread it is Thursday 19th June.




-


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

BLM said:


> Iron Horse - as we're being nostalgic about last time's get-together, shall we rebook Irish Village?


Works fine for me, as long as no traffic. The trip there stalled and we sat in the cab while they directed traffic at the signal and we saw the fare increase by twenty dirhams.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Please count me in - hopefully, I'll be 3rd time lucky!!! My boss is out of the country so I should be safe to come out to play for once!!


----------



## somthing71 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi, I will be happy to join to you if you are looking for new member, cheeeers


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

For what time more or else?


----------



## Shuja (May 29, 2008)

I was looking forward to meeting you all, but unfortunately can't make it as I'll be out of country. Hope you all have a blast, and hopefully I'll be able to make it to the next night out


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

hi all, count me in too, been here almost a week now would love to make some new friends! What time do we meet?


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello everyone! Plans for Thursday's drinks are as follows:

I'll be at Irish Village from around 6pm to ensure we get an outside table (they don't take bookings). I've checked the weather forecast and it says 28-36 degrees and cloudy so hopefully we'll be ok.

If it's really too hot, I've also booked inside bar space at the Cellar Bar next door to Irish Village from 7pm.

Obviously not everyone can mooch out of work as early as me so please send me a PM for my mobile number if you will be late and need to find us. As with last time there will be a print-out on the table announcing who we are 

Guest list so far:
BLM + expat newbie friends from work x 6
Elphaba +1
Iron Horse + 1
Pasandanda
Pineapple
Carpediem
Antunes
Something71
KatiePotato

Looking forward to seeing you all then! We will arrange another drinks night very soon for those who are missing out...


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

My plus one is still on the fence. I don't think I can make it at 6pm. I'm aiming for closer to 7pm.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey,Count me in,please...i just found out that there is another meet up. see you guys there


BLM said:


> Hello everyone! Plans for Thursday's drinks are as follows:
> 
> I'll be at Irish Village from around 6pm to ensure we get an outside table (they don't take bookings). I've checked the weather forecast and it says 28-36 degrees and cloudy so hopefully we'll be ok.
> 
> ...


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello Shinny Girl, glad you can make it


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm going to be late for this, I won't finish work till after 5 (I'm in JAFZ) so I would be looking at 8pm. I'm not sure how long these get togethers go on for but I have to get to the airport later in the evening to collect my boyfriend. Will keep you posted.


----------



## somthing71 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi all , im realy glad to join to u and im looking forword , but somthing hapend argent makes going to travil out of country tomorow morning, I will come back on 21 June, so im very sorry , and im looking to meet you all next time and hope soon , cheeeeeeeers


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I'm going to be late for this, I won't finish work till after 5 (I'm in JAFZ) so I would be looking at 8pm. I'm not sure how long these get togethers go on for but I have to get to the airport later in the evening to collect my boyfriend. Will keep you posted.


We will def still be there at 8pm so drop by if you can


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I've been reading this site while completing my contract over the last couple of days and have found the information extremely useful, so thanks to all of you who have posted on the various discussions.

I won't be there for your next night out but hope you all have a good night, I think its a great idea and will definately attend if you have another after the end of August when I arrive


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

I'll be coming from the Springs area.
Never been to the Irish Village before.
What is the best root?
Thanks


----------



## Shuja (May 29, 2008)

Hey all,
My trip got postponed by a week so I'd be able to make it this Thursday. I don't think I can make it at 6, but should be there by 6:30ish


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Antunes said:


> I'll be coming from the Springs area.
> Never been to the Irish Village before.
> What is the best root? (edit - it's route!)
> Thanks


Driving? Assume you are not planning on having any alcohol then? 

From Springs/new Dubai take SZR and head towards Maktoum Bridge. Cross bridge and at end (clocktower roundabout) turn right. At third set of traffic lights turn right, then 2nd right into road with Irish Village/Century Village/Aviation Club.


-


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

so guys its confirmed?...we meet up today at Irish village?


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> so guys its confirmed?...we meet up today at Irish village?


It sure is  I'm going straight from work to reserve a table at Irish Village. We've also got some inside space reserved at the Cellar in case it's too hot to sit outside.

See you then!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi all you might not see this now as it's quite late - am still coming but probably won't be there til 9ish as I have to be on a conference call at 7.30.... Will be there ASAP.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As I advised BLM I was unable to make it as I was with clients until 9.00pm at the other end of town. My apologies. I understand however, that the only people that turned up were those at the last meet.

This surprises me as so many posters have said that they want the opportunity to meet people, then when something is organised, hardly anyone bothers to turn up. Frankly, I am disappointed.


_


----------



## Steve-W (Jun 13, 2008)

Hope you all enjoy yourselves in that hot weather have a tipple for me plz


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice to have a night out for me. Good to see a few of you again, but a couple of new faces too.

Looking forward to the next one. Hey B, does someone else need to do the leg work for the next one? Anyone else thinking snow skiing?


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

like last time it was great and i enjoyed it. thanks to people who came.we shouldnt be disappointed with those who doesnt make it for any reason. we can keep it more stronger with those who make it....


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I had a good excuse.............I was on a Emirates flight to the UK, and you know that I deffo wanted to come along


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

So sorry I didn't make it - my 5pm conference call was moved to 7.30pm instead, I didn't get back to my hotel til 9pm and after a 13-hour day I would have been awful company! As per my message on Friday I had every intention of coming but you know what they say about the best-laid plans.... Anyway will keep checking for the next night out and hope nothing crops up at work this time!


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Guys guys - it's cool! We had a great time, met up with some familiar faces, made a new friend or two.

Iron Horse yes please! But I can't stand up on snow so I'll happily watch you all from Apres Bar


----------



## Shuja (May 29, 2008)

I actually showed up right on time, but since I had no idea on where everyone was sitting, I asked around a few groups if they were Dubai Expat meet, gave me weird looks so I stopped asking, had couple of drinks by myself and left


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh Shuja that's such a shame! We had a sign on the table and everything  Next time I'll give you my mobile number


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

So sorry I didn't make it - any chance we can make it a Friday evening so I can't get spammed by my boss to work??? 

Skiing sounds good, however, I wouldn't want to meet new peeps whilst I'm flying down the slopes on my backside!! LOL


----------



## gentlebeing (Jun 23, 2008)

How does one make this work? Do we just decide to get together at some place without any binding? Though you certainly dont want to force people in, how do you ensure presence atleast of those who are prompt to accept the invite but fail to appear at the meet? Is there a moderator who drives this?


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

gentlebeing said:


> How does one make this work? Do we just decide to get together at some place without any binding? Though you certainly dont want to force people in, how do you ensure presence atleast of those who are prompt to accept the invite but fail to appear at the meet? Is there a moderator who drives this?


I'll be the captain for the next night out. It's very casual. A couple of us walked right past the table too, thinking the group might be in the back. But we were rounded up. I believe we arrived a few hours beyond the start time, but B did a fantastic job securing a table for everyone. Others filed in a half hour later and a few popped in and popped out quickly. So time is not strict.

Shall new thread be started for the next go round?


----------



## somthing71 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi all, I came back to UAE, Im looking to join to you next time, what about thursday?


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

i agree with the next thread for get-together...but this thursday is probably impossible cause its almost late to organize it. how about sometime next week?


----------



## somthing71 (Jun 13, 2008)

Anyhow I will be in Irish Village thursday ( 26 June) from 9 pm, I will be glad to meet any member there,


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

bytheway, Iron Horse if you are planning the next one please make it somewhere else......


----------

